# Blood Sugar Issues in Maltese



## tseller (May 9, 2008)

Hi, I've got a 9-year old Maltese about 3 1/2 lbs. She has in the last two months had significant blood sugar issues and seizures. We've been the to th regular vet and specialists. She's been tested for Addison's, Cushings, Cancer, op for possible stomach perf. and is now going through a sugar/insulin ratio test. These doctor's cannot tell me why, what, where, how, whatever it going on with my little Cupcake. I don't want her to suffer, but I'm trying to do everything we can possibly do for her to have a good quality of life. Has anyone run into this before? She's gone off her food since the stomach operation and I'm having to force feed her, she will drink, but doesn't seem at all interested in food.


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

I do not have any advice for you, but I wanted to take the time to welcome you to sm, and to say that I am sorry that you are going through this. There are many people on this forum that have alot of experience with these little guys, hopefully you can get some advice. Remember to be patient, sometimes people do not have the opportunity to check in until later in the evening. Good luck and :grouphug: !!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

What exactly are the significant blood sugar issues? A bit more information would be helpful.

My Missy was diabetic and had blood glucose level of 321 when diagnosed. Do you know what the Bg level is? ( Normal is same as humans at about 80-120. ) 
Missy was 7 years old at the time of dx. Her only symptom was she started excessive drinking/peeing over the week-end, and I thought she "just" had a urinary tract infection. ( many pre dx go off food because the BG is high, and they become lethargic... some often have hind leg weakness.... but Missy had none of these symptoms.
She was immediately put on Humulin N insulin at 2 x day ( every 12 hours) 

I can tell you the shots scared the bejeebers out of me but I knew her life depended on me and that was all the modivation I needed... I did it and it soon became very normal. Her diet was switched as well and Thankfully she got regulated very easily and relatively quickly. 

I assume a full blood panel was done... could you get the results and post here? ... or at least list the ones that were "off" and give the normal reference range listed by the results as each lab has its own 'normal-values'.

I see the tests were doen for Cushings/ Addisons ( the opposite ends of the spectrum of cortisol levels).
Is it that there is glucose in the urine but not the blood?.... This can indicate Diabetes insipidus which is totally unrelated to the "diabetes m" that requires the insulin. DI is more related to the ability to concentrate urine etc and there are other meds to deal with that.

As I said a bit more information would be helpful.


----------



## tseller (May 9, 2008)

MomtoMissy, thanks for replying. They are doing blood glucose tests on her as we speak and they are showing, of course, normal today. The vet is keeping her, once again, overnight and doing a fasting blood sugar on her in the AM to actually try and get her into a hypoglycemic state to be able to to the blood sugar to insulin ratio. They did do a diabetes test, but nothing came up. Her problem seems to be that she's dropping rapidly and will go into a seizure state. This has happened to us twice in the last month. We know we're feeding her enough times a day, with addition of Nutri-Cal so that her blood sugar doesn't drop. The first time she collapsed on us the vet thought it gastrointestinal related and treated her for that and dehydration and she was fine for about a month. However, that doesn't seem to be the case due to the very low blood sugar again the second time. She doesn't go high, just low. 

I'm a diabetic myself so needles don't scare me, I have to give myself shots. Believe me they don't hurt. And you do what you have to do. The first thing I thought of was she was definitely hypoglycemic. Her blood sugar when he tested her was 24 and the next episode it was 10. She doesn't seem to have any highs so far nothing over 118. He did a very high dextrose push on her when he did the exploratory for the biopsies of the organs, but she dropped down to normal right after that. Not only is our regular vet puzzled, but the internal medicine specialist is also. We are at our wits end with this little girl and just want to give her all the care and comfort we can and keep her quality of life going. The last time she did this I thought she was dead at first she was so limp.

Yes, a full blood panel has been done on her about three times now. That's the puzzle everything shows normal, but something is dropping her blood sugar.

She's a fighter though and keeps on trying to survive and we're going to do everything we can for her that's possible.


----------



## tseller (May 9, 2008)

Jazak, thanks for the welcome. I'm pulling my hair out with this little girl. She's been with us so long and we're just looking for someone who might have had a similar problem. All the testing, operation, etc. is just taxing on her and us, but she's a fighter and will do the best she can and we'll do the best we can by her.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I don't have any advice for you but wanted to welcome you to Spoiled Maltese! I hope that the docs can figure out what's going on with Cupcake soon!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Please contact Lady's Mom. Lady has had diabetes for a number of years and Marj (Lady's Mom) has probably done the most research on blood sugar of anyone I know. You should pm her.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ok so the problem is not high blood glucose but low... It sounds like they are now testing for Insulinoma: 

Insulinoma - Insulin is produced in the pancreas and causes blood sugar levels to decrease. Insulinomas are tumors of the insulin producing cells in the pancreas that causes an increase in the production of insulin, thus lowering the blood sugar levels. If an insulinoma is suspected, the insulin concentration in the blood can be measured. Surgery is usually recommended.


Praying that this can be sorted out for your baby and so sorry you both are going thru all this! Please keep us updated.

edit: Just found this info on insulinoma :
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insulinoma


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Insulinoma was my thought, too. What did her pancreas look like on explore? If she's seeing an IMED person, I'm sure this has been considered. Have they offered you the option of taking her to a vet school? Sometimes extra minds on the case can be helpful.


----------

